# 2 id's needed. Pretty sure one is rhom but other ??



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I need the experts help. I have a fish I bought at house of tropicals in glen burnie md about a week ago. It was labeled "black piranha" so immediately I thought "rhom" but he has a couple sparkly specks on him and look different then the other fish I have that is supposed to be a baby rhom. Both are about 2" or so, a 99% id is enough for me. I think this first one is sanchezi(wanted others opinions though), I have a couple pics of it and the last one is the pic of what is supposed to be my rhom.(I hope that's what it is)

View attachment 90190
View attachment 90191


This is the most informative forum I've ever been to.









My rhom(again I know hard to tell these apart when small but lets I'm hoping that I'm right.)

View attachment 90194
My rhom(again I know hard to tell these apart when small but lets I'm hoping that I'm right.)


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

sorry the pictures are not good enough
Serrasalmus...

greetz


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Updated pic.. Tried to get a better pic but working by myself here.. Got rid of one of my p's, this is the one I'm unsure about.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

small rhom is my guess. i have one that looks like him

keep in mind its hard to 100% ID small serra's


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> small rhom is my guess. i have one that looks like him
> 
> keep in mind its hard to 100% ID small serra's


I agree, I've tried over and over to identify what he is. Why do all small serra's have to look the same? lol He has belly shutes but not sure what that means. Again I'm thinking Rhom or Sanchezi but he doesn't have alot of red coloration so maybe not Sanchezi.. Anyone else?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Try getting your picture using this method Measuring Piranha You might be able to get a cleaner picture.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Try getting your picture using this method Measuring Piranha You might be able to get a cleaner picture.


That is thee best way to measure or take a pic of a fish.







You've really changed the whole piranha world with that process for taking pics/measuring.









As for the pics, here are a couple but I think it comes down to having a POS camera...


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

oscar119 said:


> Updated pic.. Tried to get a better pic but working by myself here.. Got rid of one of my p's, this is the one I'm unsure about.


Looks like my compressus when it was that size.


----------

